# Long Exposures



## DJMillard (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here (as you can probably tell from the post count).

I thought the best way to say hi was to post a few images from earlier this week.

David.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 22, 2013)

Bravo


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, awesome pics.
Nikon also says Hi ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Beautiful images....And welcome to cr.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 22, 2013)

great shots


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful L.E. shots! Welcome to CR.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 28, 2013)

DJMillard said:


> Hi all, I'm new here (as you can probably tell from the post count).
> 
> I thought the best way to say hi was to post a few images from earlier this week.
> 
> David.



Welcome to the forum! 

I'm generally not a fan of these types of shots (I don't like when water looks too much like featureless smoke...not that yours does, per se). I must say these are very nice for sure! Keep up the good work, you definitely have an artist's vision! The best part is the cloud movement has created subtle "lead in lines"...and you knew how to frame it to get an interesting proportion/relationship of what's below the horizon, to what's above.


----------



## LordMicaTheGreat (Jun 30, 2013)

I guess its good place to put my long exposure also. Nice photos on this forum.


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 13, 2013)

Visions of Iridescence by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Ben Taylor (Jul 13, 2013)

DJMillard said:


> Hi all, I'm new here (as you can probably tell from the post count).
> 
> I thought the best way to say hi was to post a few images from earlier this week.
> 
> David.



Welcome. Is that Cleveland Pt in Brisbane?


----------



## revup67 (Jul 13, 2013)

A mid day shot with an ND B&W 10 stopper. ISO 50, F22, 8 seconds, 21mm, full frame




On the Jetty (9077) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice pictures and welcome to CR!

revup, that loogs looks great.

:-[ should have read before posting...


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 5, 2013)

a few specs of dirt made it onto my lens that I still need to remove, but I like it for being my first long exposure, 6D ISO 100 62 seconds using B+W 10 Stop ND


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 5, 2013)

made edits to remove dirt spots however if you blow it up near the guy is a bird, there is a strange line through the image, didnt notice any type of scratch on my lens and using heal etc in lightroom and I cant get it to go away.


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 5, 2013)

Marine, nice picture, especially the color of the water...but wouldn't it have been a more successful composition if it were panned up a bit, to show more of the water, perhaps including the horizon and some of the sky?


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 5, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Marine, nice picture, especially the color of the water...but wouldn't it have been a more successful composition if it were panned up a bit, to show more of the water, perhaps including the horizon and some of the sky?



Great question, I just didn't feel this other shot had the same type of visual impact on the wide end as it did up tight.


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 5, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Marine, nice picture, especially the color of the water...but wouldn't it have been a more successful composition if it were panned up a bit, to show more of the water, perhaps including the horizon and some of the sky?
> ...



Good point, but the color tone is off in the other image...the sky is boring as is, but it could have been tweaked with a grad filter in LR or PS. It looks like a peaceful place though, I like it!


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 5, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Good point, but the color tone is off in the other image...the sky is boring as is, but it could have been tweaked with a grad filter in LR or PS. It looks like a peaceful place though, I like it!



Emerald Isle North Carolina, nice quiet beach town I'll have some more long exposures up soon I hope


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 5, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Good point, but the color tone is off in the other image...the sky is boring as is, but it could have been tweaked with a grad filter in LR or PS. It looks like a peaceful place though, I like it!
> ...



Look forward to them!


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 5, 2013)

Again 6D, shot at sunrise 10stop ND shot at 28mm F22 for 128sec Debating what I'll do to tweak the sky


----------

